# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  دروب ريمي "لمحبي الطفولة"

## شذى البنفسج

دروب ريمي
*قصة تاريخية حدثت في فرنسآ ..*

*بالعربي :*
*دروب ريمي or الطفلة الشريدة ريمي ..* 

*بالأنجليزي:*
*Homeless Child Remi* 

*باليآبآني:*
*Ie Naki Ko Remi*  

*رآوي القصة :*
*Sans Famille* 

*شركة انتاج الأنمي :*
*Nippon Co.,Ltd* 

*ملحن موسيقى الأغنية:*
*Katsuhisa Hattori* 

*تاريخ الأنتاج :*
*1997* 

*مؤلف وراسم الشخصيات يعني اللي رسم الشخصيات واخترعها:*
*Katsu shiro* 

**الشخصيات** 


*ريمي*
**
*امها الي ربتها*
***ابوها الي ربّاها*


**
*اختها اللزيزة نانا* 

**
*امها الحقيقية* 

**
*اخوها آرثر*
*اكيد هلا كبر وصار شب حليوه..بقلمي*
*هههههههه* 

**
*العم بيتالس* 

**
*القرد الازعر جوليكور* 

**
*كافي* 

**
*راموس* 

**
*جوجو* 

**
*كاسبر الشرير* 

**
*صديق ريمي* 
*والله انا بشوف انه حبيبها مو صديقها..بقلمي* 

**
*اصدقاء ريمي* 

**أما عن اغاني المسلسل**
*الاولى...المقدمة*
*ريمي* 

*ريمي ريمي ريمي ريمي*  

*مررت بخاطري فكرة عبرتُ ظلت*
*الذكرى* 

*نسيت الحزن شوقا للغد الافضل* 

*دروب قد قطعتيها افينا البعد ام فيها*  

*نسينا عيبنا بالامس لم نسال* 

*ريمي ريمي ريمي ريمي ريمي ريمي ريمي ريمي*  

*ريمي*
*قلب ساهر* 

*ريمي*
*بالفرح كبير* 

*ريمي*
*حلم ساهر* 

*ريمي* 
*و ينال سمير* 

*ريمي ريمي ريمي ريمي ريمي ريــــــــــــــــمي* 


*التانية....لعيون أحلى ماما*
*امي* 

*انتي الأمان انتي الحنان* 

*من تحت قدميكي لنا الجنان* 

*عندما تضحكين تضحك الحياة* 

*تسفر الأماني في فريقنا*  

*نحس بالأمان*  

*امي امي امي*  

*نبض قلبي نبع الحنان* 

*انتي الامان انتي الحنان*  

*من تحت قدميك لنا الجنان* 

*من عطائكي تخجلي*  

*ابد لم تتململي* 

*يا شمعة دربي*  

*يا بلسم الزمان* 

*امي امي امي* 

*نبض قلبي نبع الحنان* 
اهداء خاص الى وردة المنتدى : ريمي

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:04f8b3e14f:

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله ما احلاه بذكر حضرته قبل 10 سنين

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> الله ما احلاه بذكر حضرته قبل 10 سنين


الله يرحم .. اغنية الكرتون عندي عالموبايل بحب اسمعها ..
نورت عبد الله ..

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> الله يرحم .. اغنية الكرتون عندي عالموبايل بحب اسمعها ..
> نورت عبد الله ..


 
لا شذى والله الي زمان ما حضرت كرتون بذكر آخر اشي كا ن ريمي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

و الله فتحتو علي مواجع
بس عنجد كان من اجمل افلام الكرتون

----------


## شذى البنفسج

> و الله فتحتو علي مواجع
> بس عنجد كان من اجمل افلام الكرتون


هلا فيك عاشق الحصن ..  :04f8b3e14f:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]*يسلموووووووو شذى رجعتينا للأيام الحلوة

كمان كراميش مين وريمي مين أي انا لهلأ بحضر كرتون 



......................
...................
................
.............
..........
........
......
....
...
..
.


لك مني يا شذى أجمل التحايـــــــــــا 
*[/align]

----------


## بياض الثلج

يسلموووووو 
ريمي طلع ع ايامكم :SnipeR (39): ايامنا كانت سااااااااااااااليوالكابتن ماجد :SnipeR (39):

----------


## تيتو

يسلمو شذى لإنك رجعتي ذاكرتي لأيام الطفولة

----------


## الوسادة

*يااااااااااااي على فكرة كل ما يعيدو عسبيس تون بحدرو ما بزهئوا 

يسلمو شذى*

----------


## عوكل

والله مسلسل ريمي كان من أجمل الكرتون و أغانيه روعة و عندي اياها على الموبال دايما بسمعها بالجامعة

----------

